# new york magazine limit



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Does NY have a limit on the ammount of rounds you can have in your gun? I was talking with someone today and they thought in NY the limit was ten. I tried to do some internet searching but did not find anything.
I am asking beacuse if I like the way a XDm 9 feels but it holds too many rounds what do you do?


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

rockon said:


> Does NY have a limit on the ammount of rounds you can have in your gun? I was talking with someone today and they thought in NY the limit was ten. I tried to do some internet searching but did not find anything.
> I am asking beacuse if I like the way a XDm 9 feels but it holds too many rounds what do you do?


Also to add on to this can your purchase most other types of guns besides pistols in NY without a permit?

With the shortage of black rifles I may want to get my order in early.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

New York limits magazine size for mags to 10 rounds, unless the magazine is "pre-ban" or you're a cop.

As for long guns, if you have the $$$ and can pass the NICS check, its yours. No permit required.

NYS Penal Law Section 265.00

New York Criminal Possession Of A Weapon In The Third Degree


----------



## Tvtrader (Mar 9, 2009)

*New York definition*

I have asked several people about the gun laws regarding the limit on magazines and heard several different opinions.
If it is a 15 round magazine how do you know it is "pre-ban"?
I own a beretta and many of the magazines come from Italy so who knows when they were made.
How about carry? some people say not to use the 15 rd and others say it's OK.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I was talking to a cop at the range a few months back and "his" interpretation of the law is that if the gun is newer than 1994, the magazine can't be pre-ban. This isn't the law reads, but if that's what the guys in blue say, what can you do? If they have any reason to hassle you about it in the first place, you're likely in a heap of trouble anyway.

Any new gun will have a 10 round mag if they plan on selling it in NY. Otherwise it will be labeled "Law Enforcement Only".


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

I was planning on purchasing the "Beretta PX4 in .9mm or .40 . Can anyone help me determine if it is legal for me to purchase this weapon in NYS with respect to magazine size. If so, can I simply replace with magazine with a smaller one 9-10 rounds? I read this link but this is all new to me; need a little help.

http://www.nysrpa.org/nygunlaws.htm

http://www.scribd.com/doc/13624979/New-York-State-Gun-Laws

http://dynamicarmament.com/highcapacitymagaznerestrictiions.asp


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

If you purchase the handgun new in NY, it will come with a reduced capacity magazine.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks. I just happened to have called the local store today and was provided the same information you have. Thanks. By the way--- I didn't see your reply until after I had called them. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------

